# Moving to Abu Dhabi



## Bm2014

Hi guys 


Quick intro

I have just been offered a role in Abu Dhabi which I am looking to take. I am coming over with my wife and 2 wee ones so all very exciting but have a couple of questions (well more than a couple!) that I am hoping somebody might be able to help with.

Is it normal/acceptable to negotiate rental prices from what is advertised? I had seen somebody mention this before but the thread was old and was before the rental cap increase was scrapped. 

Does anybody have up to date information on either Al Reef or Hydra village? Again I can see some threads on them but they seem a bit more dated. Just wanting to know what people have thought of them and the general facilities etc... 

Many thanks for any help/advice that can be provided


----------



## thomhoe

Hello, I live in Reef and it has a great community of expats. The compound has security and the gym and pool is decent. Its a very safe place to live in. The only down side - there aren't many shops in the area. A pizza restaurant, barber and small convenience stall.

Prices are generally what its stated on the ads. Demand for accommodation is high, so its unlikely bargaining will work. At least for me it didn't.


----------



## Engineer

I stay in Al Reef also so ask away mate. It's not so bad now the Yas mall has opened so you don't have to drive all over for your weekly shopping. The hypermarket there is good enough for most things.
I never use the pool or anything like that, I go to yas island and use one of the hotels pools.


----------



## Bm2014

Thanks for the replies 
I will be working near the airport so thinking it might be a good spot to start out.
Can I ask what kid of properties you guys are staying in within Al reef and your thoughts on the quality of the build? 
Did you guys go accross with familes?


----------



## killerA

Bm2014 said:


> Thanks for the replies
> I will be working near the airport so thinking it might be a good spot to start out.
> Can I ask what kid of properties you guys are staying in within Al reef and your thoughts on the quality of the build?
> Did you guys go accross with familes?


I live in downtown Al Reef it's great if you can get an apartment with underground parking. Have friends that live in Hydra and there really isn't a comparison Al Reef has a lot more going on and as mentioned Yas Mall is 7min away. But Hydra is much calmer but that's because there is nothing there.


----------



## Bm2014

Thanks for the info

How have you found downtown Al Reef? Is it pretty full now or does it still have a lot of empty units as it seems to be loads on the websites but not sure if it is just different agents trying to lease the same ones! 

You in with a family or just yourself? 

Do you expect any of the retail/safe/etc... that they mention being opened up in Al Reef this year or is that just wishful thinking


----------



## killerA

Bm2014 said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> How have you found downtown Al Reef? Is it pretty full now or does it still have a lot of empty units as it seems to be loads on the websites but not sure if it is just different agents trying to lease the same ones!
> 
> You in with a family or just yourself?
> 
> Do you expect any of the retail/safe/etc... that they mention being opened up in Al Reef this year or is that just wishful thinking


Im not sure about empty units I would say it's mostly full. Things that are open are a pizza place, Rez which is a healthy wraps and such, mini mart for groceries, barber shop, and women salon. Only thing I could really hope for are some more food restaurants. As everything goes in the UAE you just have to say In'shall. I'm here with my family in 2 bedroom.


----------



## thomhoe

Bm2014 said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> How have you found downtown Al Reef? Is it pretty full now or does it still have a lot of empty units as it seems to be loads on the websites but not sure if it is just different agents trying to lease the same ones!
> 
> You in with a family or just yourself?
> 
> Do you expect any of the retail/safe/etc... that they mention being opened up in Al Reef this year or is that just wishful thinking


There are many villas in Al reef too. From 3 bedders to 5 bedders. The 5 rooms come with a private pool. 

Dubbizle is just a gauge for pricing. Most of the times the ads don't tally to what the agents actually show you/ they have more units that aren't on the website. So just contact the agents and ask for availability. They will pick you up at the desired location and drive u around.


----------



## Clare76

Hi guys, 

Myself and my husband are moving to Abu Dhabi at the end of Jan and are looking to rent in the same area. Did you use an estate agent and does anyone have any recommendations of who to use. We visited in November and loved this area. 

Any advice appreciated

Many Thanks 

Clare


----------



## killerA

Clare76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Myself and my husband are moving to Abu Dhabi at the end of Jan and are looking to rent in the same area. Did you use an estate agent and does anyone have any recommendations of who to use. We visited in November and loved this area.
> 
> Any advice appreciated
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Clare


Don't think there is a choose in using a agent unless you can get in direct contact with the owner. Their all goons who will charge you 5k so it's just picking your poison.


----------



## thomhoe

Clare76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Myself and my husband are moving to Abu Dhabi at the end of Jan and are looking to rent in the same area. Did you use an estate agent and does anyone have any recommendations of who to use. We visited in November and loved this area.
> 
> Any advice appreciated
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Clare


Each agent/agency have different properties to market and it would be best if you grabbed a few off dubizzle. Honestly, the agents don't do crap for the the 5grand they are getting. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## driftingaway

It might be different this time of year but in August we spent six weeks searching for an apartment and didn't see a single private landlord post on Dubizzle. There weren't even any getting snapped up before we could. Just endless agency ads .There was no option but to pay that 5k.


----------

